# LF: 210 Gallon Freshwater Setup



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

looking for a whole 210/220 gallon freshwater setup. i figured i would try here first before i suck it up and get a brand new one from the store.

cant be any more than 72" long or it wont fit!

email at [email protected] or text 778-384-5240


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

here you go...
Okay gang, I have changed my mind...I just do not have the time in my life right now for this kind of commitment and once again have decided to sell this...please read carefully as I will NOT part this out and sell seperately...this is ONE HELL OF A DEAL for this price...here is all that is included.

1- 230 Gallon Muster tank 72"L X 24"D X 31"H Completely drilled and plumbed for UV and two seperate closed loop systems with through glass bulkheads. This tank has never seen water! it is BRAND NEW
2- Fluval FX-5's one Brand new in Box, one slightly used with brand new impeller in perfect running condition! both with new media, 
1-Aquatic Life 72" T5 Fixture featuring 4 10K bulbs, 2 6700 Bulbs and two color Enhancing bulbs with 8 LED Moonlights-I also have some bulbs that came with the unit but changed them to what is listed above...BRAND NEW
2-250W Ebo Jager heaters-BRAND NEW
1-Jehmco Heater controller with two outlets-BRAND NEW
1-36 Watt Coralife Turbo Twist UV sterilizer-BRAND NEW
25 feet of 1" nylon braided hose-BRAND NEW
350 pounds of various gravels- three bags of cemex brand-BRAND NEW
2-custom made overflow boxes (shown on DIY section of website)-BRAND NEW
1-OSI Spanish Galleon Ship Wreck Aquarium Ornament-BRAND NEW
1-large can of Colorbits fish food-BRAND NEW
Several pieces of Driftwood collected from Harrison Lake currently submerged in a bath tub of water
1- Custom built stand (still not completed) built out of 2" X 4"s to support tank-BRAND NEW
1- 1 40 tablet box of Floura Tabs-BRAND NEW
1- API Mini Test Kit, never opened-BRAND NEW
Fluval Polishing pads for FX5's

first $2300.00 takes it all. Pm me if you are interested. Please someone buy this setup, I need it gone! the price is somewhat negotiable, but I will not give this away so no low ball offers please! Remember I will not part this out!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

little bit too much stuff involved! i dont quite need everything you have there, if you wanted to part out some of it i would be interested but the price/amount of things included is too much for me, thx for the offer though


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry not parting it out.!


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

neonlyte said:


> looking for a whole 210/220 gallon freshwater setup. i figured i would try here first before i suck it up and get a brand new one from the store.
> 
> cant be any more than 72" long or it wont fit!
> 
> email at [email protected] or text 778-384-5240


I saw a large used tank / stand for sale at Roger's, last time I was there. I am not sure of the size, but it must have been around 200'ish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

luca said:


> I saw a large used tank / stand for sale at Roger's, last time I was there. I am not sure of the size, but it must have been around 200'ish.


That was a 220 that Roger's also listed here, but I believe it was sold.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah it says sold, going to stop by there today on the way home to take a gander anyway though! i'm finding a lot of new stores that i didnt know about through this forum, its great!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you been to King Ed's? Last time I was there (last month) their tank sale was still on and they had some great prices on 210's with dual overflows. Some with Starphire front glass even.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

thats where im planning to get it if need be, but i'll try rogers as well. king ed's had a 210 with glass top and stand for $999


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

bump! king ed's quoted me 2300 for a complete setup, brand new, if you have something that can do better than that hit me up!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

last time i was at IPU richmond they said they were going to sell the 220 that used to be their old reef tank, idk how much they want for it tho try giving them a call or send rastapus a PM


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

neonlyte said:


> bump! king ed's quoted me 2300 for a complete setup, brand new, if you have something that can do better than that hit me up!


I would LOVE to see that quote in writing!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> I would LOVE to see that quote in writing!


They won't quote anything in writing. Just walk into the store and they will give you a price. There were certainly some wicked deals there the last time I was there.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 215 gallon oceanic tank setup


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> They won't quote anything in writing. Just walk into the store and they will give you a price. There were certainly some wicked deals there the last time I was there.


Well it is easy to "say" anything you want with regards to a price, but the only thing that is believeable is a quote that is in writing...come on man don't you watch Holmes on Homes....what does he always say..."get it in writing"...I got a great quote on a car, I was quoted $250.00 bucks for a 2011 Corvette, but when I went to the dealer, they asked who I spoke to and if I got it in writing! Realizing that is ridiculous, however it is to prove a point!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I'm old school and I still make deals on a man's word and a handshake. When neonlyte gets the tank, we'll know I guess.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

i totally agree with 2wwheelsx2, they will not give you any quote in writing, they won't give the same deal to everyone. it's just how much you can haggle, not everyone is the same, it all depends


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

king eds sold me the 210 tank stank and tops for 999 and gave me a fx5 for 200 
as well as killer deals on hagen dual lights


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

through much nagging from my wife ive decided 210 gallon is too big! no longer looking


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

kind eds has their prices posted infront of their enterance doors. It is $999 for a 210g with stand and glass tops.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 180 gallon (72" by 24" by 24") 9 mos old perfect shape. 700$ includes glass tops and stand.
cost 1300 at king ed last summer.
For 900 I would throw in an FX5 3 mos old.
Also willing to trade down to a 5' by 18" tank in good shape


----------

